# **Is Your DBW Throttle Body Failing? (Here's a fix)**



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

the failure is an easy fix...

The air pressure forces the wat/meth along the throttle valve stem and into the electronics portion...To fix: just pop the cover and gently rub down the circuit board with rubbing alcohol and allow to dry. The wat/meth cause some corrosion of the contacts on the board depending on mixture and other times the contacts are just wet.

IF this does not work then go to a junkyard and get another circuit board (its part of the cover) and pop that on. Much cheaper than buying a whole new throttle body. 

Now dont let all this discourage you. it's a 5min fix and it happens after a LONG time of using meth...usually happened to me every 3~4months and i was running about 1100cc at full spray


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> the failure is an easy fix...


Seems when you regurgitated this information that was posted back in 2009 you forgot to include the parts as to why they were failing and when and where this information applied to the end user.

Here is the original:


Issam Abed in the DBW throttle body thread in 2009 said:


> Own a DBW throttle body and having Meth issues? Solutions:
> 
> *Bosch Units:*
> The Bosch DBW throttle body has the TPS connecting to the throttle body housing via 6 clips. More than likely the meth is its vapor state has seeped past the needle bearing and is condensing on the electronics of the plastic tps (the cover where the part # can be found). Depending on which throttle body you have , you can easily swap it out for a similar unit but if you do not have access to one then get some acetone , apply on the end of a q-tip and rub the areas where the "plastic housing" (TPS) comes in contact with the throttle motor. Bosch throttle bodies aside from the new hall effect Siemens units are the only serviceable DBW throttle bodies on the market to date.
> ...


In other words this "fix" only works for Bosch DBW throttle bodies. It will not work for Siemens/VDO units as once the band comes off , you will need a band crimper to put it back on which is a $3200 USD tool.
HTH...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Seems when you regurgitated this information that was posted back in 2009 you forgot to include the parts as to why they were failing and when and where this information applied to the end user.
> 
> Here is the original:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional info. I'm only speaking from personal experience.:beer:


----------

